# Javaprogi übersetzten in c#



## Lerni (26. August 2003)

hi  

ich hab ein kleines java programm, dass ich gern in c# übersetzt haben möchte, und brauche dabei hilfe.... kann mir jemand dabei helfen?


----------



## chibisuke (11. September 2003)

wenns net alzu groß is... meine ICQ# is 135118529


----------

